# old SKYE FERRY ino/pics anyone ?



## Kenny&Debra (Sep 20, 2008)

*Anyone got any info on the Skye ferry before the war and after the war in the 30's-50's ?
My hubby's grandfather Kenneth Morrison(Harris and Skye) was the skipper for many years(and in the Navy during the war) and it would be good to see photos of the ferry as we do not have any.
Thanks for any help, 
Lovvies, Debra (Thumb) *


----------



## macrae (May 11, 2006)

Hi DJSM,
I have posted some pics of Skye ferry and also a few old photos of various places on the Black Isle etc, just click on my profile then my pics,
good luck...macrae


----------



## Kenny&Debra (Sep 20, 2008)

*Thankyou very much macrae...will go and have a look !!!
.....Below is the Cromarty ferry yesterday(Thumb)
Debra x x x x
*


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Try this book "Wheels around Skye and Lochalsh" published by Stenlake. It has pictures of some of the ferries as well!


----------

